# LFTS 11/5



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Set and ready 20' up in marlette. Hope they are moving before the rain later!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Set up in northern Kent co. It was tough getting out of bed this morning with a down pour at home in grand haven. Light drizzle here and winds less than 10 so far.

Good luck !


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Good luck all. The good news - there won’t be many leaf blowers out today…









Stay safe y’all 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Back to bed for me this morning. Sausage gravy and eggs sound good to me.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

I’m in and ready, wind isn’t too bad, yet…


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm there with all you other crazy bastards!! I'm opting for an elevated blind over a tree so when that rain starts I'll be good and cozy. Try to shoot straight in the wind best of luck and hang tight.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

I’m an hour behind you guys so heading out shortly. Will try the Rock Blind that had all the fresh scrapes yesterday. No rain up here: 15F!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m in the same tree as last night. Don’t know why but I’m here. If it gets bad I have a ground blind I can bail into close by. 

Good luck, be safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Don’t feel comfortable with the wind but I’m up and ready. Be safe dudes.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Raining hard down here and windy not going out in this weather. Good luck to you all and be safe.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

I’m in. It’s hot out here. Windy. Less than ideal but it’s Nov 5 so do or die time


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

All settled in an elevated blind in Shiawassee county.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Never gets old


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Even though I have used my only buck tag it's still November and I still love being in the woods. Was planning on sitting a little bit here in Clay county Indiana but we have 30+ mph winds and it's raining sideways. Pass. Good luck and shoot straight!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

It’s been a circus, went back to my pinch way to many doe’s in there to not give it another shot. Jumped in the climber and up I went, got all set and went to pull up my bow and the rope is gone. Crap, among other words so down I went, somehow my pull rope came untied. Next year there’s a ladder stand in this tree.
Flight


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

good luck all, decided to work this weekend with the weather forcast.
going to try and sneak out monday.
Than will set the pop-up out and lock it down.


Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

One so far before shooting light, good size doe from what I could see. She got behind me, caught my wind but it just turned her and she bounded off a few and walked away. Thank you kindly ma’am, could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

The wind isn't too bad here yet, just constant. I'm not getting too many daytime pictures right now, so I'm sitting in a stand between two points they've been moving through, hoping they cut from one to the other.
GOOD LUCK to everyone who's out.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

You got that right…..it never gets old !
Flight


----------



## bl_42 (Sep 26, 2016)

Settled in. Breezy but not as bad as I thought. Swamp to my east, corn to my west. Hoping to catch a bruiser cruising north to south. Should be good!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

On the road to Michigan in 20 minutes. Time to get this season started!

Going to be a windy drive. It's howling here in suburban Chicago!


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Just climbed into the shack behind the house at 0800. Waited til last minute to see what the weather was going to do. Raining pretty decent right now in Ottawa county and winds are building. Only going to sit til about 9:30 then take the doe I shot last night to the processor due to these warm temps. 1 week from now we will be UP bound


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

2? 3? 4? 10?









Almost positive he is 4 hard to tell from this pic

I am cull hunting I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Having my breakfast and contemplating hunting the 930-200 shift.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Big one went passed me before legal light. Looked like he was on a track. Hope he's still around.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea that’s my glowing nock you see there, swing and a miss… Everything went so well, spotted him headed away from me, grunted, turned him, he did his part, just came up short. It sucks but a damn good reminder why I love bow hunting.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Couple does so far. Did some trail cam work last night and a damn good buck was standing over a doe not to far and they never moved. There may be some slow buck movement hunts starting. But never know.


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm out for a quick sit in Montcalm county. In an elevated blind over looking a small plot. Nothing moving yet but the wind. Going to sit until 930 or 10 and call it for the day. Good luck everyone!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

B Smithiers said:


> Yea that’s my glowing nock you see there, swing and a miss… Everything went so well, spotted him headed away from me, grunted, turned him, he did his part, just came up short. It sucks but a damn good reminder why I love bow hunting.


How far of a shot?


----------



## bl_42 (Sep 26, 2016)

Aaaand now it’s pouring. Rain should be done by 8:45 so until then I’m hiding in my rain jacket. Hoping they’re on their feet mid morning


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin (Dec 21, 2017)

Windy and warm here in Eaton County. No rain yet. Way overdressed and sweat my dice off walking in. Chose the elevated swamp blind over a tree. I saw a post on FB "let them grow" group yesterday of a guy who had his head cracked open by a falling limb during a windy hunt. Always had been a concern of mine and he just confirmed it. I'm not about that stuff. Had a few move through before light. Windy days seem to make the deer move more? My experience anyway. Good luck and Stay safe guys!









Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## coreytk (Oct 2, 2017)

Checking in from Kentucky. High winds, WARM and rain coming. If it wasn’t November 5th I would have kept my butt in the fart sack!

Dad headed south from Bay City, will be here this afternoon. Gun opener is next Saturday, I’m going to try and tag out before then! Warm all week here, then 43 degrees for the high on the opener.
Good Luck fellas!


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

dlawrence1 said:


> How far of a shot?


He was at 35yds. Judged him at 30, held slightly low and that’s exactly where the arrow went.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Keep your head on a swivel! Two decent ones chasing two different does crazy style. Grunting and tongues hanging.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

The big guy is still here. He found a hot doe and he's trying to keep 3 other bucks away. Frustrating when they're out of range.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

All set up in my ground blind. Not my preferred spot but it’s dry. Had a good buck chasing a doe behind the house this morning so maybe they’ll pass by. Got half way out here and couldn’t get across my creek, it was so high, so had to run back to house and get my hip waders. Damn beaver is really messing things up. Rain has stopped for now, good luck today.


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Sitting this morning out. Just too many dead trees on the farm to feel safe. Probably could have hunted a few hours, but i need to get some stuff packed. Going to grill backstrap for lunch and watch football. Good luck and be safe today!


----------



## Pier Pursuit (Jun 18, 2020)

1 BB so far. Rain has held off thus far, but it does appear to be getting darker...


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Gonna do some scouting with the old man and pull my ladder stand this morning. Camera was out for 2 weeks and had nothing. I have a few other areas in mind to set up at. Be safe y'all!


----------



## Pier Pursuit (Jun 18, 2020)

Nvm - just started to rain. Lol!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Wind isn't awful yet here in R0ss County 0hio but the deer are already hunkered down. Going to sit until it gets windy then head in. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin (Dec 21, 2017)

5 bucks so far all running around grunting like crazy. Does trying to get away. All JV squad. Big boy was in here early this morning on cam. Awesome morning given the poor weather. Have to love sweet november.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Watching today, have kids basketball this AM. Cams had chasing all night. Don't forget the time change tomorrow AM


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

aacosta said:


> Watching today, have kids basketball this AM. Cams had chasing all night. Don't forget the time change tomorrow AM



Oh snap


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Good luck all. Definitely not safe to hunt where I have been this year with all the dead trees so I am sitting today out.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

One 6 point so far. Quiet in marlette so far.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

2 more bucks showed up 1 got his a$$ handed to him. What a show!


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Kinda slow over here, 3 does so far. I’m on the edge of a bedding area hoping for some mid morning movement


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

This thick ten has been taunting me for 4 days now.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Phone camera not working but if you can visualize an overweight middle aged guy perched 35 feet high in an ash tree on an Eaton County ridge you get the picture. This stand has been one of my favorite spots ever since the tree stopped producing leaves a few years ago. Tad bit breezy but I’m not going to let it deter me.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

November Sunrise said:


> Phone camera not working but if you can visualize an overweight middle aged guy perched 35 feet high in an ash tree on an Eaton County ridge you get the picture. This stand has been one of my favorite spots ever since the tree stopped producing leaves a few years ago. Tad bit breezy but I’m not going to let it deter me.


🤣 I think Macs13 might have hacked your account…


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

November Sunrise said:


> Phone camera not working but if you can visualize an overweight middle aged guy perched 35 feet high in an ash tree on an Eaton County ridge you get the picture. This stand has been one of my favorite spots ever since the tree stopped producing leaves a few years ago. Tad bit breezy but I’m not going to let it deter me.


Sounds like a great set-up! I can’t see what could ever go wrong. I hope you’re strapped in good, would hate for the wind to blow you out of your stand.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

It's windy but they are moving. Just had this guy at 10 yards.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Real slow for me. Buddy sent me a text and said he’s headed to Ann Arbor for hockey but saw a nice buck running across a field, with his nose to the ground, on a property I hunt. I’ll check cams over there later. Gonna give it another 15 minutes or so ( I hear blue jays )and head back in. It sounds like some of you are seeing some action, good luck.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Nothing here, the wind was absolutely cranking a minute ago, would like to make it till 11:00 and here comes the rain .
Flight


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Rain just got here. 😖


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Omaha... Ditched the crows nest. Didn't feel right no gun.
Ground attack now.
Still hopeful.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Feeling under the weather so slept in. Sitting in the lazy boy and spotted a doe running by the living room window at Mach 10 and hot in her heels was a nice buck! Haha. First real chasing I’ve seen this November. Very windy here.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Lookin for love in all the wrong places


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Took Peacemaker and my sister out to breakfast in Dowagiac. One of the best omelettes I’ve had in a while. Then walked around in Hale’s looking at their hunting stuff. I was tempted but didn’t buy anything. We walk out in the parking lot and the rain had stopped. Check the radar…dam…looks fairly open for a while. So Alex is heading out and going to try to make it till dark. I have a buck tag filled, so I’ll head out about 2:00 Windy as heck, but could be good conditions for a mid day cruiser. Temps are dropping now…this evening could be decent…tomorrow morning could be stellar!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deadeer (Apr 4, 2021)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Took Peacemaker and my sister out to breakfast in Dowagiac. One of the best omelettes I’ve had in a while. Then walked around in Hale’s looking at their hunting stuff. I was tempted but didn’t buy anything. We walk out in the parking lot and the rain had stopped. Check the radar…dam…looks fairly open for a while. So Alex is heading out and going to try to make it till dark. I have a buck tag filled, so I’ll head out about 2:00 Windy as heck, but could be good conditions for a mid day cruiser. Temps are dropping now…this evening could be decent…tomorrow morning could be stellar!


Yes, the wind is outrageous now. I'm west of South Bend, near LaPorte. Fished Pucker St dam before they took it out. We've been to Hales several times throughout the years. Nice area up there.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Wind chased me out, rain moving in now here in Calhoun. I did see a shooter while I was out. Just didn’t have a real opportunity at him.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

First sit since the 15th in a stand that's new this year. Passed a decent buck first thing.


----------



## bl_42 (Sep 26, 2016)

First deer of the day in northern Kent. BB browsed in and bed down at 30 yards. I think I’m gonna sit tight as long as wind and rain allows. Weather is awful, but something feels right today


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Just had some chasing for about 20 mins seen two different sparks and a unidentifiable buck back in the bedding area, deer running all over


----------



## willl-burrr (Jan 17, 2006)

I’m out. They just updated the rain to 10:15here. Radar appears to confirm that. Saw a small buck around 9am was it. He was running like his tail was on fire. Back at it tomorrow. Good luck and be safe .


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> Having my breakfast and contemplating hunting the 930-200 shift.
> View attachment 864422


I made another plate of that under my tree this morning if you want seconds.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

That black object is a pig of a buck laying in the middle of hayfield next to my house. Been there since day break


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

3 hrs break in rain, I'm in.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Nothing yet. Haven't hunted this stand in a week, they opened a perennial scrape.


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Got settled into the tree at 10, had a fawn under me at 10:02. 4 pieces of pizza and 4 waters, hopefully a shooter cruises by in the next 8 hours 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice 8 just cruised by out of range. Damn!


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Just had a small 7 come in to the horns. Good start!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

peacemaker68 said:


> Just had a small 7 come in to the horns. Good start!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Good luck Alex, dad should be your camera man!


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

peacemaker68 said:


> Just had a small 7 come in to the horns. Good start!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman



That's awesome, I feel like I hunt the worst places ever compared to some of you guys. You have been on stand for 3p minutes and have seen 2 deer! Let's hope they continue to move and you fill a tag, good luck.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

I called it at about 945 when the rain started to come down. On my way in I drove right past a target buck at about 50 yards. He stood there and watched me ride the bike past him and never moved. Man he is wide. The rain breaks at 5, I'll be right by him.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Decided look some.new areas today, found a lil high spot in a swamp.... Haven't broke out the climber in years, found a nice big poplar that gives me shooting to a freshly worked primary scrape... Be in early afternoon


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

November Sunrise said:


> Phone camera not working but if you can visualize an overweight middle aged guy perched 35 feet high in an ash tree on an Eaton County ridge you get the picture. This stand has been one of my favorite spots ever since the tree stopped producing leaves a few years ago. Tad bit breezy but I’m not going to let it deter me.


I love those, with most of the branches broke off you don’t have to do much trimming. Good luck


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> ...One of the best omelettes I’ve had in a while...


Mr. Wahoo's?


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Might be the windiest I’ve ever been up in a tree…opening day a couple years ago might be a tie. Craziest thing…4:00 and a huge wind gust comes through. Seriously 40-50 mph straight line winds. I’m hanging on to the bow in one hand on my lap, and the other hand has my hat and the ladder stand rail. I look up and a dandy 3 yr old is crossing the field 80 yards in front of me. Beyond him is a small buck chasing a doe. I look behind me and have another small buck chasing a doe. I felt like I was on a roller coaster and deer are running everywhere. That lasted 5 minutes…now back to just normal 30 mph winds and no deer. Typical Nov 5th in Michigan!


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

peacemaker68 said:


> Was just full draw on a dandy. Caught my wind a few steps before hitting my lane. Winds been mostly south but kicks a little too far west occasionally. 3 year old cruising at 12:30
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman



Must not have liked the pizza you had in your pocket. Good luck


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Dam, trees comin down like match sticks!! Which reminded me to send my gps cords to my wife! Make sure someone knows where yer at! I’m new down here & just realized nobody knows where I’m at!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Wife can always use the cords when vying for a new husband if the worst happens!😂


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

Wasn't going to hunt today but the wife and kid are gone so what else am I gunna do. Overlooking the plot tonight really just for observation. Tomorrow I'll hit it hard in the woods again


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Scrapped the climber idea not enough wind too close to bedding and they'd hear me...
> 
> So I whipped up some.Mexican Chorizo Corn Chowder
> 
> View attachment 864521


feeling the same way dedgoose


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

November Sunrise said:


> Best option is to climb higher in order to get up above all the dead branches.


I'll pick you up at Columbia Hwy when that ash comes down


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Sunshinetim said:


> View attachment 864530
> 
> Wasn't going to hunt today but the wife and kid are gone so what else am I gunna do. Overlooking the plot tonight really just for observation. Tomorrow I'll hit it hard in the woods again


I was in exact same position with the exact same hunting plan. I made the critical mistake of sitting in my lazy boy and putting up the foot rest. Woke about 2:45 an hour later then I planned to go out and saw wind pulled blanket back up and tipped head back! Looking forward to tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

3 trees down since I got here. Was going to sit a premade brush blind but big pine broke off and swinging over top of it hanging on another dead limb from the tree next to it. Big tree fell into my food plot to my east. Deer are moving but skittish.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

What kind of ol dummy would hunt in this wind? I are , I are I tell u. I'm at the east end of clover plot sitting in the natural big rock blind. Good luck y'all.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

And I just heard a big tree crash in my woods from a huge gust !!


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

Fawns already in the orchard trying to find the last couple apples. Hopefully the bigger part of the herd follows shortly


----------



## bouttime (May 20, 2010)

BlackRhino said:


> Popup blind hunters are the Busch light drinkers of hunting world. Cheaper and easier, I'm loving it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


Hey-hey no bashin th bucsh


----------



## Pier Pursuit (Jun 18, 2020)

Wind and rain bands just here here. Took the chance to stretch and move around a bit in my pop up. Look over to my right to grab my water bottle and 3 DnFs are running through the plot towards the bedding area. Wild man, just wild.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

If your in a tree north/northwest of Midland get down & take cover! No Joke!


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Bb and a basket 8 just came out to snack on some beans


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m just chilling in the house, no hunting for me this afternoon. Watching football and eating venison chili, will be back at it hard tomorrow morning. Be safe and good luck…..shoot straight fellas !
Flight


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Just got down from climber. I am tucked into a deadfall. Nothing moving here.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Buck down this morning


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Whoa!! Nice Jet... Congrats 👍


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Jet08 said:


> Buck down this morning
> View attachment 864540


Awesome!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ended up seeing a shooter 8 chasing does at 5:15. They were back and forth for about a half hour and then they finally disappeared into the thick stuff.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Crazy wind tonight. Trees down everywhere along the L. MI lakeshore


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Seen a nice buck with about 15 mins left, just the doe he was with took him to the wrong foodplot


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Crazy! 3 bucks, including a shooter, in 5 minutes at 4:00pm in a 50 mph wind storm. Then a sparky at 4:30…then skunkola the rest of the night. Hard to figure out those critters! Should be better in the morning!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Crazy! 3 bucks, including a shooter, in 5 minutes at 4:00pm in a 50 mph wind storm. Then a sparky at 4:30…then skunkola the rest of the night. Hard to figure out those critters! Should be better in the morning!


Same here. 5:15 I see a shooter cross out in front of me about 70 yards out heading into some bedding, about 10 minutes later does come busting out on a run and he’s in tow. I tried to grunt a few times but that was a lost cause with the howling winds. At one point one of the does ran towards me but he followed the other two away from me into some thick stuff. Last hour was dead, other than the wind.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Jet08 said:


> Buck down this morning
> View attachment 864540


Great buck! Congrats.


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Jet08 said:


> Buck down this morning
> View attachment 864540


Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

Highlight of the evening was the sunset. Saw a spike bunch of does and 2 skunks. Heard lots of big trees crashing glad I didn't hit the woods. At it early tomorrow


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Jet08 said:


> Buck down this morning
> View attachment 864540


Yeah! He’s a big boy!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I sat from dark to dark and saw more bucks today then all season added together. Saw the big one again at last light still with his hot doe. Hoping he hangs around all night.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Sprytle said:


> Whoa!! Nice Jet... Congrats 👍


Congrat great buck


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

dewy6068 said:


> This is odd. It hasn’t skipped a bear since we put it up when people walk past it. Not sure why it’s acting up this afternoon. I’m going to check it on my way out tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I'm having the opposite problem.. one of my tactacams is on a stake and with all the foliage down and the wind whipping like it is the stake must be shaking like crazy and sending a boatload of false pics . Gonna fill up my 500 monthly pics in a hurry.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

WMU05 said:


> First sit of the year postponed 18 hours. Got a couple stands up and cards pulled this afternoon. Just didn't want to risk it with this wind. Got a definite #1 target to chase starting tomorrow morning!
> View attachment 864555


God Gawd! That’s one big & high scoring 8!


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Of course while I was taking the morning off helping my dad cut a deer this wide 9 was 40 yards from the tree stand I probably would have been sitting in at 9am, and heading right for it. Would have liked to have gotten a better look at him.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> I sat from dark to dark and saw more bucks today then all season added together. Saw the big one again at last light still with his hot doe. Hoping he hangs around all night.


Tomorrow should be a kill day.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

DEDGOOSE said:


> That first cold windy wet period, than the late summer, now this for a weekend.... I have a feeling bottom falls out when the real hunters step into the woods on the 15th it's gonna be a bloodbath


You got to be joking


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> I sat from dark to dark and saw more bucks today then all season added together. Saw the big one again at last light still with his hot doe. Hoping he hangs around all night.


If that doe just became hot he might!


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Stubee said:


> If that doe just became hot he might!


If she’s hot, I’d be more concerned if whether or not she was sticking around. If she’s hot, he’ll go wherever she goes.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Jet08 said:


> Buck down this morning
> View attachment 864540


Wow!! Beauty


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

motdean said:


> More like White Claw drinkers from what I have been told.....


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Had my typical ground hunt. Had a spike trot in at 6:30 and stop at 10 yards and had a 10 minute stare down. Neat encounter. I think tomorrow is my first all dayer in my favorite stand I haven't been to yet. Hoping for the best.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

RHRoss said:


> If she’s hot, I’d be more concerned if whether or not she was sticking around. If she’s hot, he’ll go wherever she goes.


I'm pretty sure she's hot. I saw him breed her 5 times


----------



## Walleyeguy10 (12 mo ago)

Heading out in the am way back to the edge of the swamp


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> I'm pretty sure she's hot. I saw him breed her 5 times


From what I've seen she will stick around unless she is a fawn getting pushed. Sounds like she's already committed to the dirty deed and he will be by her side until she says NO or another hotter doe comes by. You definitely deserve a buck after the hours you've spent hunting. Good luck.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

anagranite said:


> From what I've seen she will stick around unless she is a fawn getting pushed. Sounds like she's already committed to the dirty deed and he will be by her side until she says NO or another hotter doe comes by. You definitely deserve a buck after the hours you've spent hunting. Good luck.


I'm sure he's gonna be moving on, Bronson says 6-12 hours at most.


----------



## Pier Pursuit (Jun 18, 2020)

The wind is still just whipping outside. Hopefully none of the pines to my south fall on the cabin 🤞.

Headed back to the transition triangle in the morning - hoping to see the right buck this time around. 

Enjoying a two hearted at deer camp solo style.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

IceHog said:


> I'm sure he's gonna be moving on, Bronson says 6-12 hours at most.


Bronson Strickland?









I was speaking from my experiences and also trying to keep another hunter encouraged. Most biologist or big name guys say 12-36 hours and some say 72.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

IceHog said:


> I'm sure he's gonna be moving on, Bronson says 6-12 hours at most.


If he's gone he's gone, still was a fun day and he's been here every night for the lasy 5 days. So we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

IceHog said:


> I'm sure he's gonna be moving on, Bronson says 6-12 hours at most.


Who’s Bronson?(sarcasm)


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

anagranite said:


> Bronson Strickland?
> View attachment 864575
> 
> 
> I was speaking from my experiences and also trying to keep another hunter encouraged. Most biologist or big name guys say 12-36 hours and some say 72.


Not trying to discourage a hunter either, OGB isn’t gonna hang it up either way. 

Strickland did a podcast this week and indicated the 6-12 hour period. Maybe his recent research has changed his findings?





__





Loading…






trailcamradio.libsyn.com


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Pier Pursuit said:


> The wind is still just whipping outside. Hopefully none of the pines to my south fall on the cabin 🤞.
> 
> Headed back to the transition triangle in the morning - hoping to see the right buck this time around.
> 
> ...


Solo?At Deer Camp? Ya might as well have 3


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

LooksMoosey said:


> Don’t forget the time change tonight! Shooting light is “earlier” tomorrow.


This will be the first year that I can remember not having to worry about this and actually enjoying that “extra” hour of sleep. Wife has to work in the morning and I have to stay in with the boys. Timing worked out well with this crummy weather, so I’m not as disappointed as ai normally would be. Looking forward to Monday morning and the couple mornings following. Good luck if you get out in the morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'll wager that OGB's buck is still with that doe in the morning. He's not going to leave a lover to find another


----------



## db1019515 (Oct 16, 2021)

Big Tuna said:


> What kind of ol dummy would hunt in this wind? I are , I are I tell u. I'm at the east end of clover plot sitting in the natural big rock blind. Good luck y'all.
> View attachment 864532
> View attachment 864533


I are


----------



## rh2000 (4 mo ago)

triplelunger said:


> I made another plate of that under my tree this morning if you want seconds.


I'm sorry for you, maybe you should look at getting the proper fiber in your diet.

There is a sharting thread you may enjoy.


----------

